# legit supplier of MDMA, a-PvP, 4-MMC and other related products



## Davidbruso (Aug 28, 2015)

*Hey guys, wanna share my legit supplier of MDMA, a-PvP, 4-MMC and other related products with you.

They can send free samples to create trust and you pay the postage. Tell them that you heard of them from David Bruso please.
Text/call them through 4087535175 for more details and how to order...

They ship to any country with no problems!!

No law enforcement please.

Thanks
*


----------

